# Rockhill Pennsylvania Trolley Museum



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I were in central Pennsylvania this past weekend to attend the National Apple Festival so while in the neighborhood we visited the Rockhill Trolley Museum in Rockhill Furnace. It is right near the East Broad Top Railroad if you want to make it a doubleheader. Above is a St. Louis car, with a Brill in the background.










The interior of the St. Louis car, complete with ads from the 1920s and rattan trolley seats.










When I was young I drove a bus for Public Service Coordinated Transport of New Jersey but I would have rather been a motorman at the helm of one of these.












When visiting my maternal grandparents' house in Philadelphia back in the '50s this line passed close by their house. The PCC types fascinated me because of their futuristic design. This immaculate one was in the carbarn at Rockhill.













I am planning to be in Southern California a couple of months from now with my family and hope to ride the trolley line in San Diego. It was surprising to see that the number1019 carset is now part of the Rockhill collection. It looks pretty new, but the curator said it is about 40 years old and has been retired to Pennsylvania.

For those interested, I was told that the trolley museum is open through October. 
Check for info at www.rockhilltrolley.org


----------



## GN_Pete (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Bill, nice pictures and write-up!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, thanks for checking out my pics. It's always nice to visit a railway-related site when traveling. Pennsylvania certainly has a lot of opportunities in that department.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice photos Bill, thanks,
Simon


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And it is, of course, built on the property of the East Broad Top Railroad. The most complete, intact Victorian Railroad in the USA. (It is actually inside the wye used for turning the tourist trains on the Railroad. I could go on . . .)
HOME - East Broad Top Railroad - Train Rides and More!


----------

